# [SOLVED] ATX12V vs EPS12V



## XPHitnMiss (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello my mobo has support for EPS12V but my PSU only supports ATX12V.

Can I use this or is EPS12V required?

The board is an Asus P5Q PRO Turbo S775 Intel P45 ATX combined with a Core 2 Quad 9400.

Thanks


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: ATX12V vs EPS12V*

EPS12V (8 pin)is a server power supply thing. Its used instead of ATX12V (4 pin) as its meant to be more stable so critical servers don't fail under load. The 8 pin connection can provide more power, however the 4 pin should be sufficient (someone confirm this please) for current single CPU systems.


----------



## XPHitnMiss (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: ATX12V vs EPS12V*

I had heard that I will need the 8 pin if I intend to use crossfire or an Extreme chip.

Just don't like the idea of blowing a brand new board.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: ATX12V vs EPS12V*

The 8 pin supplies power to the CPU, higher wattage quads should have the the 8 pin to reduce the load on the motherboard circuits, The Q9400 at 95w is one I prefer to use the 8 pin to power but is not absolutely necessary, if you use xfire or not won't matter.

What Power Supply and Video card are you using?


----------



## XPHitnMiss (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: ATX12V vs EPS12V*

450W PSU and a PNY nVidia 8500GT.

That will do me, as long as it doesn't cause any damage.

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: ATX12V vs EPS12V*

I would consider upping it to quality 550w unit.


----------



## XPHitnMiss (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: ATX12V vs EPS12V*

Thanks for the advice, I will do when I have the cash.


----------

